# k2 anagram



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

hey all, wat r ur thoughts on the k2 anagram. when i got the board, i was only ok, but now im a pretty decent boarder and ive started doing stuff at the park, can the k2 anagram handle the park?


----------

